# TR Whos got one?



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Well did no one find time to fish over the long weekend? Who has got a trip report that is pic heavy? Come on now, don't be stingy. Give us something to drool over


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I went last Tuesday (11/22). Wind was pumping out of the SE getting sucked up into that front. I found a bunch of schools of reds in the marsh being marked by gulls. They were hustling small shrimp out of the spartina grass and hearding them into the middle of the backlakes. I ended up having to wade after them bc my little bhote was getting blown all over the place. Bounced between a couple of schools all morning and picked a bunch of fish off, mostly lower to mid slot fish. Didn't really take any picture though. I was wading and didn't mess with the fish much after I caught them since I was having to try and go chase the rest of the school down through marsh mud. I took a few videos of the reds feeding but I'm not going to post those up. There's some pretty obvious landmarks in the background and I don't want my normally quiet marsh to become a parking lot.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Stuck close to home entertaining out-of-state and in-state relatives...and turned them all loose fishing the ponds while I watched. 

Lots of nice bass caught but one special fish really was rewarding for me even though I didn't catch it...raising a 10 pound LMB in a small pond is not easy. Could not be prouder of that fish.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Stuck close to home entertaining out-of-state and in-state relatives...and turned them all loose fishing the ponds while I watched.
> 
> Lots of nice bass caught but one special fish really was rewarding for me even though I didn't catch it...raising a 10 pound LMB in a small pond is not easy. Could not be prouder of that fish.


**** that's a nice fish. I'd be a proud poppa too!

I got to fish Thursday afternoon. We launched about 230 and immediately found fish. Wasn't hard as the gulls were leading the way. my BIL caught one in the first few minutes. It took me the rest of the afternoon to place a fly on a nose without spooking the fish. The next day I fished by myself. Got one to hand and spooked about 2 dozen more fish with the TM. I got a few pics but its hard to control the TM, fight a fish and take a pic all at the same time.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

marshfly just got back from a trip to the Louisiana marshes with the East Cape. Hopefully he'll post up some pics. They are working on a video too.


----------

